# Attaching table top



## mr.crumpet123 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am currently building a large walnut table top. The base is put together, but not glued. I'm just not sure how to proceed from here. I will post a picture of the base setup. I just need a few ideas on how to glue up the base without the support beam sliding through the bases. (Reference he picture if that does not make sense). Also, once he bases is glued up, how should I go about attaching the top to the base?


----------



## mr.crumpet123 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## mr.crumpet123 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would glue and screw a walnut 1x4 on the top of each leg and attach the top with screws. I hope the top is plywood. The way it is configured it doesn't allow for the center panel to shrink.


----------

